# Lake Livingston Dam ?



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone know what type of pole ,reel ,bait ,and cork size that is needed to make the long cast to the rocks below the dam.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The rod, reel, and cork size must match up. The right rig could toss a 1 ounce as far as the fellows throw the 5 ounce. The big & heavy 12+ rods and 5 or 6 ounce Lake Livingston casting corks are common, but will wear you out. I would suggest an Abu 6500, tricked out with all bearings in place of bushings. These bearings are available for not only the spool put even the level wind spiral bar. Clean the bearings with acetone and just put 1 drop of light oil on each. Too much oil REALLY slows down a bearing. Use a 9 foot or so rod designed to throw 1 to 2 ounces; the rod MUST match the weight you throw to get the long cast. The lake Livingston casting corks are available at Browders by the dam or FTU on Gulf Fwy.


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

I use a 12ft Penn 2 piece rod from Basspro. It is thin with a soft tip so you can get that freaking 6+oz cork to the dam. It is like a slingshot when I cast it.... use a little jig head (make sure it is a saltwater jig head, those stripers get big) with a white or yellow grub on it.. you will hook up with plenty of hybrids, stripers, and/or white bass.....

forgot to add that I pair it up with my stella 8000, I saw no use in buying another reel since I already owned a stella. My sugesstion to you is to get a saragosa 8000, you can use that for saltwater deep sea fishing for dorado, sanppers, lings, kingfish, and etc if you use braid. I like braid because it cast better and last forever

ask for the lake livingston dam corks, they are a little cheaper at browders, but they run out of some sizes sometimes due to the amount of people buying them.


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

this is the ROd that I use. I tired all different thickness/stiffness and this one worked best so far. I learned that if the rod is too stiff you will not be able to get that bounce/slingshot action you need to get it up to the rocks.
http://www.basspro.com/Penn®-Power-Stick®-Surf-Rods/product/59412/-1105242


----------



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks for the help, it seems thats the only way you can catch fish at the dam right now


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I just caught 2 limits of whites and about a dozen catfish, going back this evening. rs


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Cats are always there... tb


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> The Cats are always there... tb


I noticed if you want the huge cats, people (guides) use the carp as cut bait and cast it very close if not on the rocks. I see them on top of those boat barges and they get a butt load of distance. Alot of times is see them pull in 2 big cats on one leader back to back to back. I cant cast as far as them since they are about 10 feet higher on top of the barge looking boat. hwell:


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fish On !! said:


> thanks for the help, it seems thats the only way you can catch fish at the dam right now


when I first started going there with my regular 7ft pole and swim baits, jigs, and spoons with grubs, I would catch only white bass and sometimes nothing at all. I would look over at the guys with long poles and they were limiting out on white bass and hybrids/stripers. I figured if you cant beat them join them. the only thing I hate about it si when people dont pay attention to other peoples lines and everyone gets tangled up. When I a wading it is like combat fishing on a boat it is a little less hectic.


----------



## bbpowell74 (Apr 10, 2011)

Try the shimano 200g. Very smooth reel and the price has come down from $100 to around $50. Rod length will depend on you.


----------



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

WHAT WOULD BE A GOOD 9FT PLUS POLE PAIRED WITH AN ABU GARCIA 6500C3


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

I fished there from a boat and wading, both ways I had to use a long rod. You need a long rod pair with the correct Livingston cork (the weight needs to match what the rod can handle). I have fished there with shorter than 12ft rods or rods that didn't have enough bend to get that slingshot action and wasnt as successful. IMHO the reel does not matter as much as the rod, but it does need to be able to cast smoothly. Since you will be using a conventional reel, you better be very good at casting with a heavy cork or it will be a long day.


----------



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the information


----------



## the dam bandit (Apr 22, 2011)

I've. spent sometime below that dam and they are definitely telling the truth. I use a 15' ugly stick and it works great!


----------



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

the dam bandit said:


> I've. spent sometime below that dam and they are definitely telling the truth. I use a 15' ugly stick and it works great!


What kind of reel do use because I have a 12ft ugly stick and a abu Garcia 6500c3 but it doesn't seem to get it up their far enough


----------



## the dam bandit (Apr 22, 2011)

Shimano tr200g. The last two weeks we've been tearin thems cats up. On cut shad
Good luck to ya


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fish On !! said:


> What kind of reel do use because I have a 12ft ugly stick and a abu Garcia 6500c3 but it doesn't seem to get it up their far enough


I used a 12ft or 11ft ugly stick from academy and it was way too thick and heavy.


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fish On !! said:


> What kind of reel do use because I have a 12ft ugly stick and a abu Garcia 6500c3 but it doesn't seem to get it up their far enough


it might be 3 things

1. the rod is too stiff and doesnt load up like a sling shot
2. you are casting it wrong and not loading it up. I usually do like a semi circle back and when the rod is at the farthest position behind me whip it forwards towards the dam as hard and fast as possible without the rod losing momentum. You might be just holding it back behind you and casting forward and that isnt good enough.
3. you reel is not smooth enough or you have the settings too high and it isnt free spinning enough.


----------



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

Could I use a 9ft carp rod with an abu garcia 6500 and get a lure to the dam ,because I have been looking at the 9ft rod at gander moutain but if someone can think of a better rod please let me know


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

Could you, yes. see what their return policy is and keep the rod clean. if it doenst work out, return it. IMHO I dont think it will do. I tried a 8ft pole and didnt even come close. Once again though, the pole needs to have a good bend in it with the correct cork in order to have a chance...


----------



## the dam bandit (Apr 22, 2011)

Caught 46 nice blues last night below the livingston dam
on cut buffalo and shad.


----------



## the dam bandit (Apr 22, 2011)

That 15' ugly seems to have a good whipping action. But you need to electrical tape the joint real tight cuz that seems to b a bad crack spot. 4-6 oz. Corks is what I usually throw


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

the dam bandit said:


> Caught 46 nice blues last night below the livingston dam
> on cut buffalo and shad.


Nice job , I hope there were 5 of you the limit is 10 per person.


----------



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

the dam bandit said:


> That 15' ugly seems to have a good whipping action. But you need to electrical tape the joint real tight cuz that seems to b a bad crack spot. 4-6 oz. Corks is what I usually throw


 do you use braid or mono and what what size


----------



## da.wells (Jul 27, 2009)

i have a 2 15 footers, one ugly stick and one i beleive Surft Caster from academy.
the ugly stick is way heavy compared to the other. i am not quite reaching the rocks yet but i am getting better. i use a spinning reel with 50lb power pro. IMO it takes a pretty expensive casting reel to out cast a spinning reel. and with those $9 corks i dont like backlashing and losing them. as a matter of fact i am heading there in the morning to see how i can do.


----------



## the dam bandit (Apr 22, 2011)

Fish On !! said:


> do you use braid or mono and what what size


Mono 30# main line 50# on the shock leader


----------



## the dam bandit (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes sir I use 30# mono.


----------



## the dam bandit (Apr 22, 2011)

Good luck man be careful this weather is rough out there ill b posting more pics soon
R


----------

